# Can't Purchase Apps From Market?



## loughary (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone else having a problem with purchasing apps via the Android Market...I can download all free apps and see all apps (like facebook, etc) but I can't purchase any apps. I get the following error message

Error
An error occurred. Please try again.

Not sure what I'm doing wrong I've installed the market fix...I believe this started after I updated to Alpha2...I do recall being able to purchase before updating.

Thanks.
Dennis


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Are you using market 3.2? I had the same problem on my phone with that market version.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

If you've upgraded to market version 3.2.0, that will happen (at least happened to me and others).

If you haven't upgraded your market to 3.2.0, try clearing data for the market, Settings>Applications>Manage>All, find market, select it, and select Clear Data. Restart the Market and see if it works.

You can try reinstalling gapps (which includes Market) http://cmw.22aaf3.com/gapps/gapps-gb-20110828-signed.zip.

Boot into ClockworkMod recovery, install zip from SD card, select zip, then reboot.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

here you go: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/7473-fixed-cant-buy-apps-in-android-market-on-tp/page__p__179360


----------



## loughary (Oct 14, 2011)

Still no luck...I did upgrade to 3.2.0...so I uninstalled it and reinstalled gapps as suggested and I'm still getting the same install error. Not sure what I did but I can' purchase anything...thanks anyway for the suggestions.

Dennis


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

loughary said:


> Still no luck...I did upgrade to 3.2.0...so I uninstalled it and reinstalled gapps as suggested and I'm still getting the same install error. Not sure what I did but I can' purchase anything...thanks anyway for the suggestions.
> 
> Dennis


no no this *works*: http://rootzwiki.com...page__p__179360

I did it on three touchpads that I updated market to 3.2 on and app buying works now.


----------



## loughary (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay...I tried your suggestion....when running the commend in Terminal Emulator...It didn't seem like it did any thing...I'm assuming I should have seen some command activity when entering the below in terminal?

on Terminal Emulator:

su

mount -o rw,remount /system

rm -f /system/app/Vending.apk


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

if the command went through without error then it did it successfully. all you have to do is download gapps now and install them then install the marketfix to get all the apps from the sticky thread.


----------



## loughary (Oct 14, 2011)

Ironman...thanks it worked perfectly...I can purchase again with the market...I guess I shouldn't update to 3.2.0...I'm assuming that is the problem?

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, 3.2.0 is the problem...


----------



## Quinto (Oct 31, 2011)

Mine still has the error after I tried this fix...


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

Quinto said:


> Mine still has the error after I tried this fix...


Did buying work before 3.2 update?


----------



## Quinto (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah it did. I bought a tablet keyboard app before installing 3.2


----------



## Jocelyn84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone try installing 3.3.11? Won't install for me

Sent from my HTC Eva 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Jocelyn84 said:


> Anyone try installing 3.3.11? Won't install for me
> 
> Sent from my HTC Eva 4G using Tapatalk


Packaged it in a flashable zip. Uploading...>.<

http://www.multiupload.com/BNR86HVCES


----------

